
Derivation of Hubble’s Law and the End of the Darks Elements - jocax
Derivation of Hubble’s Law and the End of the Darks Elements<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scirp.org&#x2F;journal&#x2F;PaperInformation.aspx?PaperID=91689
======
I_am_neo
Taking this one step further, in the context of holographic universes and the
possibility of the universe existing inside a black hole like structure. Given
the limited possibility of knowing what goes on inside a black hole from our
point of view 'from the outside', we can only guess at what really happens to
matter that falls 'down' inside one. But if a singularity inside a black hole
does exist, we can deduce that perhaps matter is compressed infinitely toward
the center of black hole structures. This compression of matter maybe taking
place all around us on the scale such as our universe has, but only loosely
mirroring what we think happens in the heart of black holes. Is time a scalar
in this sense? Who really knows, but similarly I suspect dark matter and dark
energy would become an anomaly similar to what is discussed in this paper. I
can't really comment on the math, I'm no expert, however the concepts are
intriguing to say the least.

------
jocax
Derivation of Hubble’s Law and the End of the Darks Elements

[https://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperInformation.aspx?PaperID=...](https://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperInformation.aspx?PaperID=91689)

------
jocax
do you agree?

